# Handbook for upcoming 12.0 release



## guidok (Nov 20, 2018)

Although a number of beta's and now a RC1 version of the upcoming 12.0 release have been published, I can't seem to find corresponding Handbook versions for them. Looking at the SVN commits for the Handbook, I don't see that many changes, hence I presume things will roughly work the same. However it would still be convenient to be able to browse through a pre-release version Handbook before testing RC1 (or RC2, RC3 however many may come out). Anyone know where I can find these (if they exist at all)?

 I do know you can built it yourself, but I haven't got a FreeBSD installation at hand to set the build environment up


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 20, 2018)

That's assuming there is a pre-release   My guess is that they'll only change some version numbers and perhaps add a new section if there are any specific new features to address but other than that it'll be mostly the same. Because essentially not that much is going to change.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

guidok said:


> I can't seem to find corresponding Handbook versions for them.


There is only one handbook. It's not depended on the version.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 21, 2018)

Here are the FreeBSD 12.0 release notes.
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/relnotes.html
Edited>>
This is a 'Work in Progress"


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

Note that the release notes might still change, although I don't expect any major differences until the release.


----------



## guidok (Nov 22, 2018)

SirDice said:


> There is only one handbook. It's not depended on the version.



Thing is, the first sentence in the Handbook does mention a version specifically: _Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE._


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 22, 2018)

guidok said:


> Thing is, the first sentence in the Handbook does mention a version specifically: _Welcome to FreeBSD! This handbook covers the installation and day to day use of FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE._



Make sense. 11.2 is the actual stable production release of FreeBSD. Take a look at the development notes here.


----------

